

Review my startup: nsyght.com - realtime social graph aggregation - djhomeless

nsyght is a different kind of social aggregator. While similar to Friendfeed and Cliqset, nsyght is not trying to replace social networks, but to enhance them. We are able to not only aggregate your own social information, but also information from your friends, even if they are not nsyght users. So, instead of joining nsyght and being forced to spend time re-friending people you already follow, and having to rebuild your “communities” from scratch, nsyght does this for you. nsyght supports: twitter, facebook, digg, flickr and more.<p>We do a lot of pretty cool stuff too:
- threaded discussions, even x-network (Facebook and Twitter)
- Inline videos and photos
- e-z sharing of stuff from one network to another
- pretty powerful search, you can filter it in a variety of ways
- see what's trending/popular too<p>http://www.nsyght.com<p>Thanks everyone! We are a small but dedicated team based in London and Turkey. Would appreciate any suggestions or comments you guys may have.<p>Geoffrey
======
gridspy
Your domain name is impossible to pronounce and probably impossible to
remember. Is there some rationale behind it?

Ah, I see - n-syght - interesting. Also, hotlink <http://www.nsyght.com>

~~~
djhomeless
Yeah, its one of those names that you think we are idiots, until you make the
connection, then you think we are amazing. Well ok, maybe not amazing.

Any feedback on the product?

~~~
gridspy
I don't really use social networks a great deal. I'm outside your target
market.

